
Is “DevOps engineer” just a title used to hire sysadmins? - dvtrn
https://dev.to/pavanbelagatti/devops-engineer-is-really-just-a-title-used-to-hire-sysadmins-ikg
======
dvtrn
Disclosure with a caveat: I slightly modified the title with the hopes that
it's read as more of an open question here for HN discussion, versus a
declaration/assertion as is the case with the original title-but I am not the
author of the link. I hope that's okay.

